# Rubylith Screen Printing Method Question



## Foxtrot (Jun 7, 2007)

In this video it shows a technique I have never heard of.

Silkscreening with Zach Klein on Vimeo

I have researched and understand most of it except what that liquid is that he is using to bring the red onto the silk screen. Help?


----------



## BSApparel (Nov 6, 2007)

I think it's just adhesive. Instead of using emulsion he's just "gluing" a piece of cut vinyl on it, then peels off the clear under-coating so that the ink can pass through.


----------



## mastersilk (Apr 5, 2007)

He partly dissolves the rubylith film with *thinner*. Must be very careful to not dissolve too much the film . Must have to use a slightly dampened rag. I did a lot of these screens back in the 60's. Jurassic times...
*http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=&q=mastersilk&btnG=Google+Search*


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

There is only one Rubylith. Of course, Zach was actually using Amberlith.

It is so much easier to use an actual Knife Cut film that is designed to adhere to mesh, but Zach bought Amberlith in pads, instead of investing in a 150" roll. Good idea. A correction: Amberlith is polyester film coated on only one side.

Amberlith is not designed to be adhered to mesh and will not hold up very long. He only printed one shirt on film though.

Of course, ANYTHING can be used to block the mesh as a stencil so you can print. Plain paper cut with a razor, Elmer's Glue, masking tape, Kraft tape, etc, so good for you if you are having fun.

For water based inks, try Sta-Sharp knife cut film. For solvent based inks use UlanoCUT Green.

Alas, I will go down in history as the product manager that killed Amberlith and UlanoCUT Amba in January 2008.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Capillary Inkjet Film?*



ImageIt said:


> Does Ulano have any inkjet capillary type film for photo exposure?


In my first Product Meeting several ideas were discussed, which I promptly shattered.

Indirect film that could go through an inkjet printer was considered until the idea of what water washout would do the water-based ink jet ink. Ink on the polyester backing would also be choked as it was exposed. The thicknesses were also greater than Epson printers could handle and were sure to damage the soft film.

Capillary film is applied with water and it was sure to be damaged during application.

I summed up by declaring that I could laminate ink jet film to capillary film for exposing "With 2 pieces of Scotch tape." and I taped the positive to a stencil.

It was also impossible for us to coat both sides of a film with a hygroscopic coating and the real expense of coating is not in polyester, but sending material through the coater again.


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

thanks for the video, i did a lot of googleing trying to find something like this.
i recieved some free samples film and gels from ulano (nice service) people over here, but never got the time to try them out.
but i would definetelly do so.

....so...if i decide that this is good for my first screen printing venture, i won't be able to find these ulano products on the market?!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

simple question I hope. Can and or what film can I use with a plotter to get the same results? No way I would cut designs by hand so is any film plotter friendly? I certainly can get the same results with vinyl as a one off. I am looking for a bit of longevity and using the tools I have available. So what film do I purchase, what adheasive do I need...whats the story morning glory???


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> simple question I hope. Can and or what film can I use with a plotter to get the same results? No way I would cut designs by hand so is any film plotter friendly? I certainly can get the same results with vinyl as a one off. I am looking for a bit of longevity and using the tools I have available. So what film do I purchase, what adheasive do I need...whats the story morning glory???


 

it can be done with Oracal 651, as shown here:

YouTube - screenprint

i think you should read the coments as well, that dude sais he did 200 tees with that stencil.
and the number was confirmed by someone i know in person.
search the forum, there is a thread for this type of work.

Ulano makes some films specialy designed for this kind of job:

Sta-Sharp Knife Cut Film Screen Making Products

UlanoCUT Green or Amba water adhering - solvent resisting Knife Cut Films


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

yes, you can use the cutter plotter to cut those films with no problems, i was told by the Ulano representatives that the materials are designed for that, too.

there is no special adhesive that you have to add, the films alreahy have some adhesive that you adhere to the mesh with plain water or a special Ulano liquid.

check their site


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I need to look at some films for the plotter.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

cmyk said:


> ....so...if i decide that this is good for my first screen printing venture, i won't be able to find these ulano products on the market?!


You will be able to buy Rubylith, UlanoCUT Green, Sta-Sharp and Sta-Sharp Adhering Liquid from Ulano distributors.

http://www.ulano.com/dist/distmenu.htm


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

thanks, glad to here that!

i think i would go with the green film instead of oracal, i supose it will give professional results, and this is what i need, i won't be doing it as a hobby.

could you please tell me what's the smallest size of the font this film is capable to support? let's say Times New Roman font, a verry common one.
(and my cutter is pretty good).

i want to figure out what's the design limit with this method, compared to traditional emulsion screen.

thanks again!


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

"Could you please tell me what's the smallest size of the font this film is capable to support?"

That would depend on your skill with a razor blade and the mesh you used. Mesh supports the stencil. 

Really sharp is better.

Remember that you are then going to wet it with solvent or water so it melts, gets sticky and adhers to the threads and shape of the mesh.

You may have to alter your art for the best results. 

This is not designed for point of purchase counter displays for cosmetics. It's a knife cut sign film.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Ok...I purchased the green knife cut film and solvent adheasive. My first screen attempt failed as some of the emulsion stuck and some didnt. I dont know if I need more adheasive or less. Now I am having trouble getting the emulsion off the screen. Is there a product I can pick up at the local hardware that will clean the screen? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

i have no idea, but the instructions should be on the ulano site.
but i believe the same liquid that adhered the film to the mesh should work.
i imagine that it will soften the stencil...

how did the green film cut on the cutter plotter?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

cmyk said:


> i have no idea, but the instructions should be on the ulano site.
> but i believe the same liquid that adhered the film to the mesh should work.
> i imagine that it will soften the stencil...
> 
> how did the green film cut on the cutter plotter?


The film cuts and weeds like a dream. I can see the rainbow and think I got a bit excited and rushed it.


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

great, thanks!
i'll give it a try!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

My second screen turned out perfect. I went ahead and printed a tee or two and the results were great. I can see spending some cash soon because I want screens and some sort of press. I give it a thumbs up.


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

congrats!

could you post some pics, pretty please? 
i'd like to see the artwork details, the sharpness etc..

a video would be awesome


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I will put a pic up in the morning if I can find the camera.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Here are my first two screen attempts with Ulano knife cut films and sta-sharp ahearing fluid. I clean the screens with Laq. thinner as the sta-sharp is way expensive for this purpose. By the way paint thinner and acetone do not work as cleaning agents. Laq. thinner will also adhear the film to the screen and is 75% less expensive than the sta-sharp liquid.

I am going to try the light sesative capillary films next go round.


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

looks nice!
thanks!


----------



## StayStrong (May 13, 2008)

hOW HAS the progress been?


----------



## wwpro (Apr 9, 2009)

I'd love to know too, since I want to start doing some t-shirts and want to avoid emulsions and stuff since I'll be doing this at home.

Where did you get the Ulano in Houston ? McBee?

Show some pics if you have a chance

thanks


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

wwpro said:


> I'd love to know too, since I want to start doing some t-shirts and want to avoid emulsions and stuff since I'll be doing this at home.
> 
> Where did you get the Ulano in Houston ? McBee?
> 
> ...


My initial film came from Texas art supply. I now get it through Graphic Solutions Group...same folks I get my sign vinyl from and they deliver.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I have used Ulano Cut Green for almost all of my printing in the last year...I love it. Sometime I have problems with extreme detail, because of the plotter pulling up the small pieces of Ulano Green.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

thutch15 said:


> I have used Ulano Cut Green for almost all of my printing in the last year...I love it. Sometime I have problems with extreme detail, because of the plotter pulling up the small pieces of Ulano Green.


 
Basically the same as any type vinyl as far as how much detail you can get. It does give you a nice even layer as a screen stencil but you cant get real fine detail and no halftone capabilities.


----------



## wwpro (Apr 9, 2009)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> My initial film came from Texas art supply. I now get it through Graphic Solutions Group...same folks I get my sign vinyl from and they deliver.


Thanks David, I'll look into that next time I have a chance. There's a Texas Art Supply on Voss in Houston, that's the closest one to me I guess. I'll check about GSS

Take care


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Another pic.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi David,
great picture, Do ou know the shelf life of this Rubylith?


----------



## wwpro (Apr 9, 2009)

That's a pretty cool design David. Was that one done using the Ulano right ?

You mentioned to substitute the Ulano fluid with lacquer thinner ... does that means replace it completely or just for the cleaning part ?


Thanks for the help


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

wwpro said:


> That's a pretty cool design David. Was that one done using the Ulano right ?
> 
> You mentioned to substitute the Ulano fluid with lacquer thinner ... does that means replace it completely or just for the cleaning part ?
> 
> ...


Yes thats a film print. I have the sta-sharp fluid and its used for application and removal but its expensive. I went through several chemicals for an alternative to remove the film and laq. thinner works just fine. Since I have the sta-sharp I havent used the thinner for application but I will once I run out. It does remove it fine so I assume its going to apply it as well.

A trick for removal is to apply sign vinyl on the stencil and then wet the other side with the thinner. Let the thinner soak in for a bit and then peel the vinyl and it should take the stencil with it.


----------



## wwpro (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't mean to keep bugging you David, but I've checked with Texas Art and smaller sheets are out of stock, only 150' rolls. Are you getting those or is there somewhere else where you can get them in smaller sizes ?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

wwpro said:


> I don't mean to keep bugging you David, but I've checked with Texas Art and smaller sheets are out of stock, only 150' rolls. Are you getting those or is there somewhere else where you can get them in smaller sizes ?


Texas art had the big rolls in large tubes but they would cut the lengths you needed. Well that was then when I went. The folks back in the film area were not the brightest folks.

Call Graphic Solutions Group. The last roll I purchased from them was 15"x25'.

These folks are the graphic supply in Houston.

GSG
1293 N. Post Oak Rd.
Houston TX. 77055

(800) 775-7545

Once you get established they will deliver to your doorstep free of charge. Put your order in one day and they will leave it on your fron doorstep the next.


----------



## wwpro (Apr 9, 2009)

You were right David, went to Texas Art Supply and in the film area nobody knows nothing, BUT they said they'll call me and they did ... that's better than nothing.

I'll try to stop by at GSG and see if I can get that 25' roll, over at TexasArt the roll is 150'.

Thanks for your time


----------

